# Squatters/Squats in London



## Komjaunimas (Apr 20, 2010)

Photos do not belong to me, but there are alot of photos of people from Lithuania and other east europe countrys, thats why im sharing them. Stayed for some time in Riley's Squat and Elmdale Rd squat

Flickr: squata'lala everydy's Photostream


----------



## Hollywood (Apr 20, 2010)

i enjoyed viewing those but whats up with all the condoms?


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 22, 2010)

That was a really cool set of photos. A few said "squat Camden"; are they talking Camden NJ? I would never squat there, that place is fucking hood. So many crackheads


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 22, 2010)

Naw Camden is outside of London. Camden, NJ is pretty gnarly though


----------



## Komjaunimas (Apr 23, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> i enjoyed viewing those but whats up with all the condoms?



I think for storing drugs, could be wrong... atleast in Netherlands its popular to store drugs in condoms...



Johnny Lightspeed said:


> Naw Camden is outside of London. Camden, NJ is pretty gnarly though



Just that the facts would be accurate Camden (Camden Town) is INSIDE London, in fact its 2nd zone, that means it's practically in the center of the town...


----------



## Teko (Apr 23, 2010)

those were pretty rad.. makes me smile all those happy faces.


----------



## mbgeorge (Apr 23, 2010)

Komjaunimas said:


> I think for storing drugs, could be wrong... atleast in Netherlands its popular to store drugs in condoms...
> 
> uhg... i don't think the white spermy looking stuff inside is drugs... ??


----------



## ent_ink (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I am fairly sure they are used condoms, probably put there because I doubt when your squatting the local council will take your bins away. Then again maybe they are trying to breed hardy forms of sperm. Kinds which can cross whole cities to impregnate...course its just a theory.

Edit: Oh sweet photos though I really liked them.


----------



## beat_tramp (Apr 30, 2010)

Is it really that hard to see the artistic humor of every other squat pic having a row of used condoms?They party alot.


----------



## EvaKS (May 6, 2010)

Egis!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhh youre here!! Haha. RILEYS RIP

:flush::worship:


----------

